# Kassner.380



## dmcadams (Jul 10, 2009)

Can anyone give me a heads up on Kassner .380? This is a Hungarian copy of the Walther pp. 
Specifically I am looking for info as to it's reliabilty, parts availability and value. I have been offered one for sale at $200. Is this a resonable value? 
Looks like it would be a good CCDW for a ladies purse etc.
Any comments or past experiences would be helpful.

Many Thanks,

dmcadams


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Two things to point out -- 

one: this brand does not have a good reputation here in the US. This might be for a good reason.

two: spending two C-notes on a for the most part unproven CC handgun is not very smart. This is not the area where you want to be bargain hunting....


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

it is Kassnar, not Kassner, if you are searching online this could be the difference between some info and lots of info.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/EveryGun/GunMfgCategoryDetail.aspx?id=985


----------

